# which heat press to buy



## kevin h (Aug 22, 2009)

hi, im looking for some advice on heat presses,,my daughters wanting to give it a go ,(im just the paying for it dad ) im wanting to keep it as cheap as possible just in case she doesn't like it ,so do i buy a new one but a cheap make or one thats been used but a good make, not sure how much to spend or what make to buy thanks kev


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

Take some time to do a little research, you can find inexpensive new presses too! Check out the preferred vendors listed listed on this forum. Be sure to review all features and warranty info. Accurate settings with Time, Temperature and Pressure are most important as these are the 3 critical elements to heat printing! Good Luck to you and your Daughter!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would go to www.sunie.com they have very nice 15"X15" and the price is right there is lot people who start with there press.

I was one who did get one and sold it after the first year and got my money back I would have no problem getting anther from them!!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Kevin. Iwould recommend a new machine that comes with a warranty and from a solid company that will help you when needed.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll cast my vote here for the Hix HT-400D, ordered the first one and 2 months later got 2 more! Could not be happier with this 15X15 Digital, heat was spot on well built and as others have stated, IT'S The WARRANTY! 

Buy NEW don't go used and keep your documentation just in case you decide not to keep with it.


----------



## kevin h (Aug 22, 2009)

hi bob,you must be doing something write to buy three thats good to know,,but if you was to press your very first t-shirt & buying it for someone else to use how much would you want to pay thanks kev


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: need a heat press*

Most people aren't very happy with a cheap press in the long run. They're generally pretty sturdy, so secondhand is certainly a good option though. Personally I'd rather buy a secondhand name brand press (Stahls, Hix, GeoKnight, etc.) than a new cheap import off eBay.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would buy the same thing out the gate, my personal feeling on anything that I get is that I buy the best bang for the buck. I'll spend quite a while researching the item that I want and look at the competition's items. I will read reviews and take note in forums as comments are made about an item and how many people have what I am looking at. I learned from my Grand Parents and Parents that when you purchase something, buy the best for your money, this doesn't mean the most expensive it means the best all around! You can only find it by seriously looking at everything. 

So yes, I would spend the extra to ensure that they were working with the best equipment in order to get a true idea as to what was involved without the worry of inferior equipment having an influence in their decision. If it doesn't work out then you will have a High Quality Item to sell and that will go faster than and hold value more than a throwaway item so to speak.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If you would like more information then you need to read this about Sunie Press!!!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: need a heat press*

First, I would go with a name brand (as mentioned in the above post). 

If you can find a used one, test it before you buy. You want to make sure it has even heat, and even pressure.

If you cannot find a used one, then go with a smaller new one. I use the GeoKnight JP14. It's a small swing away press...12" X 14" platen. I would not recommend going smaller than that. 

I think this would be a good starter press. If your daughter really gets into it, and wants a larger press later, you'll have a better frame of reference for that purchase, and you'll have the smaller one as a backup.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: need a heat press*

Kevin. There are some excellent inexpensive presses with great warranties and excellent customer service if needed.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought my first press from coastal business at a ISS show in orlando,Fl. A 15x15 swingman. I like it.
HOwever after pressing 125+ dye sub shirts and spending to much time guessing at pressure the next one I get is gonna have sometime of pressure reading on it. 
You can get a cheap one but if she is not having fun pressing due to the cheap press she might lose that interest but a good press could be the difference. If you get a good one and then have to sell it you probably have a better chance at getting your money or most of it back then trying to resell a cheap one.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree w/ David...check out the sunie press...if you are west of the mississippi river..if you buy direct, you get 3 year warranty.. If you are east of the mississipi, try www.proworldinc. They have the same press...same price I think..only difference would be in shipping...so choose the one closest to you..from Proworld you can get a 'deal' if you buy some ready made transfers. I do not know the type/quality of the transfers...will leave that up to the buyer..

Incidently I am almost 2 years into my Sunie...Also have a Hix manual.. good press but I prefer the convenience of the digital...and the Sunie is time/temp digital


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Charles. Thanks for mentioning our name. The website is www.proworldinc.com. Also, we have branded the machine as TransPro.


----------



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

i just ordered my sunie 2 days ago so i will get back to this. a lot of people on the forums here say sunie presses are great for starters.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Ed...thanks for the correction...I should have checked the URL first...but I have made so many mistakes that maybe this is waaaay down the list... Glad to hear that you had rebranded the press. I try to mention the source closest to the buyer to cut costs. I am still using my machine and it works great..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Those recommending the Sunie/Seiki/TransPro presses, don't forget this poll of the current and past owners sharing their first hand feedback on their experiences. It can really help someone decide if they are comfortable or not. After reading it, I am very reassured personally:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t73056.html

Though I bought a Mighty Press 11x15 with the lifetime heating element warranty (the size can press all the images on my husbands XL and XXL shirts, so I knew the size was not entirely limiting, and I work mainly in youth (did... cpsia, thanks)... so while I made that choice then, for the most power available in that size range (plus the extra inches over the 9x12 is great) ... the reviews and feedback on the Sunie were NOT available like they are now. Back then, there just wasn't any reliable experiences that had any time under their belt...

Now? I'd chose between the Sunie and brand name presses. Note that lifetime warranties on brand name presses do not always transfer to the Next Owner. Ask and be sure if that is the goal. You might get a used press with no heating element warranty, whereas with the Sunie, you'll get 2 or 3 years, depending on where you buy it. 

Best wishes... once my press arrived, it felt like Christmas!! Love iT!!!!


----------



## heatpresscn.com (Aug 12, 2009)

i dont think a second hand machine is suitable for a beginner. a new cheap machine with good warranty will be considered firstly, in my opinion.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

There is nothing wrong buying A used brand name presses you can tell by the pics or by going and looking at it to tell how they take care of them. 

There is lot people that buy new then find out how much work goes into making and running Business.Then they dont like it or maybe they could not sell there shirts then they sell them cheap .

I was on Ebay and seen 5 new used press sell for half what they sell for you just need to watch out and ask them if there is any problems ..

Now I would buy good used name brand presses then cheap press because heat press are changing all the time and you could end up with one that has all the bell and whistle!


----------



## kevin h (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks to everyone for the advise,,,,,,,mr david as hit the nail on the head ,if this business adventure dont work ,i think it easier to sell a name...ive got my eye on a europa hf8500 im told its about 3 years old but not been used much he sounds a honest man do i take is word for it & is it worth 350 pounds thanks


----------

